

HP outlines memristor-based computer memory of the future - andygeers
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/technology/8609885.stm

======
wheaties
The NY Times article was more informative:
<http://www.nytimes.com/2008/05/01/technology/01hp-Web.html> Looks like it's
10x slower than DRAM. It might make it to market in 3 years but if it's speed
is as slow, who will buy? Regardless, I'm still encouraged science marches
onward.

~~~
khafra
If it's RAM that's nonvolatile and one order of magnitude slower than DRAM,
shouldn't we just call it flash memory? A bit disappointing that a huge leap
in applying theory to physical objects duplicated what we already have with
NAND memory.

------
ableal
I'm confused. The "April 8th HP announcement" seems to be related to the
publication in Nature of a paper from May 2009. A bit of search turned this
up:

<http://www.physorg.com/news190016024.html>

(paywalled)
[http://www.nature.com/nature/journal/v464/n7290/full/nature0...](http://www.nature.com/nature/journal/v464/n7290/full/nature08940.html)

(nice pic, but just an echo of yesterday's NYT pre-news)
[http://www.mnn.com/green-tech/computers/blogs/computer-
chip-...](http://www.mnn.com/green-tech/computers/blogs/computer-chip-
breakthrough-mimics-brain-synapse)

Anyone has better ? (meaning more than was available in the news of six months
or so ago)

P.S.

Good short critical comment here:
[http://blogs.nature.com/news/thegreatbeyond/2010/04/memrista...](http://blogs.nature.com/news/thegreatbeyond/2010/04/memristance_is_not_futile.html)

And finally, the HP press release that search didn't show - had to go manually
to the hp.com news page:
<http://www.hp.com/hpinfo/newsroom/press/2010/100408xa.html>

~~~
glymor
_The new work demonstrates that it's possible to build a NAND gate using a
combination of three memristors, but only if you use a frequently overlooked
logical operation called "material implication." As the authors describe it,
for Boolean states p and q, a material implication is "p implies q"—if p is
true, then q must also be._

[http://arstechnica.com/science/news/2010/04/complete-
logic-s...](http://arstechnica.com/science/news/2010/04/complete-logic-set-
performed-using-memristors.ars)

~~~
ableal
Thanks, that's one of my interests. Just the other day, I was looking at the
table here: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Logic_gate#Logic_gates> (implication
is #14 of 16 possible boolean functions).

Sometimes, going back to relay logic helps. For instance, Clause Shannon's
BSTJ Jan.1948 paper, "The Synthesis of Two-Terminal Switching Circuits". Or
his 1940 master's thesis, A Symbolic Analysis of Relay and Switching Circuits
(<http://dspace.mit.edu/handle/1721.1/11173>)

